

And the Award for the Next HBO Goes to... - kunle
http://www.gq.com/entertainment/movies-and-tv/201302/netflix-founder-reed-hastings-house-of-cards-arrested-development

======
jack-r-abbit
> _Sarandos: The goal is to become HBO faster than HBO can become us._

Good plan.

~~~
kunle
Agreed. They're definitely preparing for the world that's coming faster than
anyone else

